

Ask HN: Python, Ruby, Golang or Java? - srameshc

If you were to choose one language for your current project which one would that be assuming you are looking to hire someone in near future.<p>Update: Sorry, should have been more clear. This ain&#x27;t about which is the best language. But more about how easy, cost effective would it be to pay another developer if this thing picks up. I working on a consumer focused app.
======
thomasfl
"Always bet on javascript." \--Brendan Eich, javascript creator

Javascript is being used in everything from the Spotify desktop client to
Visual Studio Code. Use babel.js to transcompile ES6 to ES5 and use OOP syntax
in the client too.

------
nostrademons
What type of project? There's no best language, only a best language for a
particular application.

~~~
srameshc
I am building a Consumer focused application.

~~~
Matthias247
Pretty much everything from the software in a DVD player, a video game, a
mobile-phone app and a website could be a consumer focused application.

We could guess from your chosen languages that it probably isn't about some of
these things. But you still should be clearer about what you want to build.

~~~
srameshc
It is a mobile app/ web app for managing some user data and getting reports
primarily. I am asking this question in context with backend service
infrastructure which is essentially a rest api.

------
therealidiot
Whichever makes the most sense for what you're building?

------
anonfunction

        Enterprise: Java
        Startup: Golang

~~~
srameshc
I love Golang. My only concern is how easy or difficult would it be if I were
ready to hire some developer to work on this project.

~~~
nostrademons
In my experience, it's a mistake to choose a language or technology stack
based on who you think you'll be able to hire. Hiring a good dev who is
passionate about your particular product is oodles harder than either
rewriting your code (assuming it's at the single-developer stage) or learning
a new language. Hire the best candidate, regardless of whether they know the
language your software is written in.

And then write your software in whatever language _you_ are most familiar, so
you can get it off the ground. You won't be able to hire at all if there's no
product.

------
matthewking
Id go with whichever of those I knew best.

------
jgrowl
Yes

